# DSG to Manual swap



## mikeyg527 (Jan 23, 2008)

Im looking to swap my dsg to a manual trans. but i really dont know what is involved. Does anybody know are the cranks the same on the engine or do they differ from a manual trans to an automatic trans?


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

having that much trouble with ur dsg?


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

Dsg to manual conversion DIY
1) Collect money, job, allowance, turning tricks, selling drugs, or applying for credit cards are all valid methods of completing this step.
2) Go to your local vw dealer. 
3) Hand over money, and keys to dsg gti, sign on the dotted line, receive keys to manual gti.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_
Dsg to manual conversion DIY
1) Collect money, job, allowance, turning tricks, selling drugs, or applying for credit cards are all valid methods of completing this step.
2) Go to your local vw dealer. 
3) Hand over money, and keys to dsg gti, sign on the dotted line, receive keys to manual gti.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

I would definitely wanna know specifics too... Like:
Would we really need a new ECU? Couldnt we just reprogram ours with VAG Com?
Do we need new axles?
and finally... How hard is this for a good shop with decent technicians to do? Is it a PITA job?
any helpful info would definitely be nice


----------



## utekineir (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_









Where is the problem. If the op is asking whats all entailed, theres pretty much a 99% chance he would be paying for labor. 
Labor + cost of parts involved in a dsg to manual swap, the op would be better off trading in his car for a manual. 
You're










_Modified by utekineir at 3:00 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

i could see a shop job for that easily reaching $4000+


----------



## nlp187 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: (PatrickVas)*

trade it in for a manual


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i agree with some people its easier to trade the car in for 6MT, i have DSG and like it fine no problems and the car is an 06. my first car was MT i learned how to drive on it, but didn't mind the DSG switch over i actually find it just like a 6MT without a clutch pedal (now i have HPA DSG stg2 flash which makes a world of difference) should have realized what you were getting into with the DSG before you bought the car.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

trust me, u dont wanna get into this kinda project... ive never done it, but i have read threads from MANY other people who have and they did their own labor... it took them MONTHS, and many thousands of dollars, and it still wasnt quite right as **** always kept braking or didnt function as intended.
its cheaper to use all that money as a down payment on another car.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

sell your car


----------



## MKIII_CL_Power (May 8, 2005)

Sell the car and buy a manual


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: DSG to Manual swap (mikeyg527)*

this is dumb.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: DSG to Manual swap (ryangti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryangti* »_this is dumb. 

I concur. Swapping an automatic for a manual transmission is something you do on an 86' Nissan Sentra. NOT on a Mk5.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCIROCCO SPEED* »_
I concur. Swapping an automatic for a manual transmission is something you do on an 86' Nissan Sentra. NOT on a Mk5.


esp since the DSG isn't as bad as an auto anyways, if healthy and flashed it can be just as good as a 6MT or even better


----------



## ryangti (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

when he misses a shift and hits 8 grand on the tac and throws a rod or has to relplace a burnt clutch he'll miss the DSG.


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_
Where is the problem. If the op is asking whats all entailed, theres pretty much a 99% chance he would be paying for labor. 
Labor + cost of parts involved in a dsg to manual swap, the op would be better off trading in his car for a manual. 
You're









_Modified by utekineir at 3:00 PM 11-22-2009_

it was just ur first comment about selling drugs that i thought was








lol
As for DSG or MT, I agree with tdotmike, i should have read more about it first. DSG is awesome, but too problematic. I lost my car for almost 2 months to mechatronics replacement.


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

2 freeking months....
The one thing i worry about is...a quaife SMT is £7879 which is $12915 US
how high is the quality of OEM DSG/SMT's. Isn't the DSG a $1400 option in a dub?








If you notice.... NO MECHATRONICS. and this one is a single clutch mechanical shifted unit. But $12000 is too much.


_Modified by Undicided at 2:01 AM 11-27-2009_


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Malaco0219)*

2 freeking months....
The one thing i worry about is...a quaife SMT is £7879 which is $12915 US
how high is the quality of OEM DSG/SMT's. Isnt he DSG in a GTI a $1400 option








If you notice.... NO MECHATRONICS. and this one is a single clutch mechanical shifted unit. But $12000 is too much.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Undicided* »_2 freeking months....
The one thing i worry about is...a quaife SMT is £7879 which is $12915 US
how high is the quality of OEM DSG/SMT's. Isnt he DSG in a GTI a $1400 option








If you notice.... NO MECHATRONICS. and this one is a single clutch mechanical shifted unit. But $12000 is too much.


its a 1400$ option on top of the price you have already paid for in the cars MSRP i think the DSG retails for 7gs 
i believe a 6MT is around 5gs


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: DSG to Manual swap (mikeyg527)*

Come on now the DSG is not as bad as you think it is. You're driving a GLI. It's a nice sporty sedan. It's not a race car, and the manual is not going to make it a race car. Ten bucks says your friends razzed you over it not being a manual. I've had a few manual cars, and this is my first dual clutch car. It has good and bad points, but it's definetly not worth getting rid of the car over.


----------



## GTI-DNA (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: DSG to Manual swap (lonepatrone)*

This is my first "automatic" since the 80's. I Looooove this transmission. Like it has been stated, if it's healthy and maintained well it will last just as long as the manual. My only gripe is that when in full auto mode (D or S) it will shift AT or slightly past the redline. With the stock engine peaking at 5000 rpms or so, why would it hold the gear?? I would like a reprogram to shift at 5000 WOT when in D and redline when WOT in S.


----------



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: DSG to Manual swap (GTI-DNA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-DNA* »_This is my first "automatic" since the 80's. I Looooove this transmission. Like it has been stated, if it's healthy and maintained well it will last just as long as the manual. My only gripe is that when in full auto mode (D or S) it will shift AT or slightly past the redline. With the stock engine peaking at 5000 rpms or so, why would it hold the gear?? I would like a reprogram to shift at 5000 WOT when in D and redline when WOT in S.

Agreed


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

i am finishing up a swap like this and it's not that hard nor is it that expensive.


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a nice O2M..............im ecstatic








Its not all that bad, its my wifes car. It actually works well i think (for a VW slush box). The old 01M 4speed from the mk3s licked goat ass. It acted some kind of screwed up CVT. At WOT it would get up to its shift point and just kind of hover in a range of 500 rpms and frantically change gears. It felt like i was driving my old driving instructors 94 Tercel http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

At least the MK4 autos act like a proper tranny. Its still slow. As soon as we have the need to buy a minivan, that jetta is mine and its getting a m&t swap of some kind.


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Undicided)*

I was in trying to see if anyone had swapped a DSG into anything yet. So far i guess not....wreckers want $2500 for a dsg out of a wrecked mk5


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: DSG to Manual swap (lonepatrone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lonepatrone* »_Come on now the DSG is not as bad as you think it is. You're driving a GLI. It's a nice sporty sedan. It's not a race car, and the manual is not going to make it a race car. Ten bucks says your friends razzed you over it not being a manual. I've had a few manual cars, and this is my first dual clutch car. It has good and bad points, but it's definetly not worth getting rid of the car over.

It's a great transmission, but it's not reliable at all. I browsed through the A3 forum, but it seems like all the A3 guys dont have much problems with it.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Malaco0219* »_
It's a great transmission, but it's not reliable at all. I browsed through the A3 forum, but it seems like all the A3 guys dont have much problems with it.


you know that ford is now using this transmission? there are hundreds of thousands of DSGs out there in all different brands and the failure rate is blown way out of proportion on the vortex. My DSG tranny is fine at 60k Km of hard driving and being flashed with APR stage1 and HPA stage2, Not a hiccup or issue. *knocks on wood* 
My sister in law has an 05.5 Mk5 Jetta with 180k KM on the DSG tranny and hasn't had one issue. 
i wouldn't go as far as saying its not reliable, can be problematic sure but it seems the newer 09's and 10's are the ones with most of the failures which is a newer dry clutch system not the wet clutch system the older models are based on. 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:35 PM 11/29/2009_


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (utekineir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *utekineir* »_
Dsg to manual conversion DIY
3) Hand over money, and keys to dsg gti, sign on the dotted line, receive keys to manual gti.

^^^The only way^^^


----------



## Malaco0219 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
you know that ford is now using this transmission? there are hundreds of thousands of DSGs out there in all different brands and the failure rate is blown way out of proportion on the vortex. My DSG tranny is fine at 60k Km of hard driving and being flashed with APR stage1 and HPA stage2, Not a hiccup or issue. *knocks on wood* 
My sister in law has an 05.5 Mk5 Jetta with 180k KM on the DSG tranny and hasn't had one issue. 
i wouldn't go as far as saying its not reliable, can be problematic sure but it seems the newer 09's and 10's are the ones with most of the failures which is a newer dry clutch system not the wet clutch system the older models are based on. 

_Modified by tdotA3mike at 9:35 PM 11/29/2009_

Hey Mike, how often do you drive hard? How long have you been flashed for?
I had flash of death at 31k... and most of my driving was high way driving.. and i generally cruise around 120km/h, some fast pick ups here and there.. I was only chipped for about 11k as well.. 
Perhaps you may be right, it may be blown out of proportion. But on the other hand... if that many people have problems, and there is a recall and customer service program.. maybe there are some issues with it?? If one person complains about it.. maybe an isolated issue.. but with that many people .. i dont know.
Food for thought.
My GTI is 08 btw.


----------



## rissa422 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have an 02q laying around. Bring your car to pa and I'll install it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (rissa422)*

I also Have a Spare Trans with a Peloquin diff installed that im looking to get rid of


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

oh, how much? id love a nice diff and a spare tranny.


----------

